# Pouring kettle flow restrictor



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Has anyone seen these? I think they might be quite useful for those really slow trickles which are often needed.

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/water-inlet-filter-flow-restrictor/p784


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I was going to order one of these with my pouring kettle the other week but ended up ordering the kettle from elsewhere. The write ups certainly look positive.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Problem with my homeloo kettle - opening not big enough to fit my hand in...so installing the flow bung will be tricky..I either need a small child or a long pair of pliers and some patience!


----------



## halgo (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes, I have seen these in the USA (I live in California) - I use it on my http://www.saecoespressomachinereview.com/saeco-coffee-maker and it works pretty good.

Hal Goldberg

Laguna Woods, CA


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I finally got around to buying one of these and used it this morning. The difference is, in my opinion, quite pronounced - probably a similar improvement to pouring control from the standard pouring kettle as the pouring kettle itself was from my electric kettle.

I am able to pour so much more slowly but with a constant stream rather than being reduced to drips.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Forgot to ask - what are the dimentions of it?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I will try to measure more accurately tonight but it looks about 8mm at its widest, near the base directly above the 'stop' at the bottom. It gradually gets narrower along its length so should, in principle, fit a variety of different sized openings.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I hate making new threads and this is kind of related so...

Could this be used as a pour over jug if you poured boiling water in it?










Master Class Oil Drizzler / Oil Dispenser, Stainless Steel 250ml

by Kitchen Craft

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Master-Class-Drizzler-Dispenser-Stainless/dp/B0001IX3E6/ref=sr_1_4?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1330030847&sr=1-4


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

The spout looks good and I think remember someone mentioning oil pourers as a substitute pouring kettle. How heavy is it - does it hold the heat well? Also what is the pour like when you pour really, really slowly - does it dribble and splutter or produce a really slow, thin, steady stream?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

That looks identical to one I saw in John Lewis the other day, it was £20 quid there though. It was fairly light but seemed well made.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I came across a company called Tiamo the other day which seem to offer their own versions of Hario products. Two of their pouring kettles are available here:

http://www.espresso-products.co.uk/pouring-kettles--coffee-servers-40-c.asp

One looks like a milk frothing pitcher with a gooseneck spout and the other looks more conventional with a thermomet built in.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

FYI - I have a coffeehit flow restrictor to sell/swap for a bag of beans....wont fit my homeloo kettle


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Does anyone know if this will fit buono kettles? https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/brewista-kettle-flow-restrictor.html

I want to use it with Kalita Wave - should make it quite easy to do consistent single pours.


----------



## Cirya (Jan 2, 2016)

the_partisan said:


> Does anyone know if this will fit buono kettles? https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/brewista-kettle-flow-restrictor.html
> 
> I want to use it with Kalita Wave - should make it quite easy to do consistent single pours.


Yes. My piece just arrived today and it fits the larger Buono perfectly.

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Cirya said:


> Yes. My piece just arrived today and it fits the larger Buono perfectly.
> 
> Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


Ok

Thanks, I noticed in the page, in the questions section that they say:

*Hello,*



*
Does it fit Hario kettle please ?*



*
TX*



*-9*
​
Question by: Seb on 9 Oct 2016 10:34:00

Hi, Its doesn't fit.

Answer by: *Paul Radin (Admin)* on 10 Oct 2016 13:49:00

So I wasn't sure.


----------



## Cirya (Jan 2, 2016)

That's odd. Fits like a glove. Or actually fits like that hand in the glove.

It reduces the flow rate to about 50%. Very good for 200-500ml pour overs, but wouldn't like to fill a french press with it. This would allow for very gentle agitation during pour though if that's a thing.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I actually just found one of these (coffeehit one) in a cupboard. Fits the Buono kettle perfectly.


----------

